# Are demo tunes better than typical tunes?



## Edd (Jan 26, 2010)

I demoed some skis last year than had impressive edge grip considering the conditions.  I ended up buying a set of them and I've felt the grip has never been as impressive as that day.

Is there anything to this or is it all in my head?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 26, 2010)

Hard to say. I'm sure they were well tuned. Different bindings might make a difference and the bevels you have set on your edges.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 26, 2010)

Depends on the demos.  When we had our demo day at Jiminey, my Atomic rep came in the shop the night before, and hand tuned all of his skis for the demo.  He is a very good tuner, and the skis were very nice.  He always did his by hand, because if he stayed on top of them, they never got bad, and it was much cheaper.
If the rep gets them machine tuned, then it all depends on the place that tunes them.


----------



## Edd (Jan 26, 2010)

I need to educate myself about tuning a bit and maybe start doing it myself.  Since last season my skis have been getting tuned mostly by this thing: http://www.sundayriver.com/ResortServices/Tuning_Machine.html

That machine only does one kind of tune.  It's just so convenient for me since I mostly go to SR.  I get the sense that it does a good job but who knows?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 26, 2010)

Edd said:


> I need to educate myself about tuning a bit and maybe start doing it myself.  Since last season my skis have been getting tuned mostly by this thing: http://www.sundayriver.com/ResortServices/Tuning_Machine.html
> 
> That machine only does one kind of tune.  It's just so convenient for me since I mostly go to SR.  I get the sense that it does a good job but who knows?



Look-up what the correct (factory) edge bevels are for your skis. Either do them yourself or find a shop that can.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Look-up what the correct (factory) edge bevels are for your skis. Either do them yourself or find a shop that can.



I'm curious where one finds out what the factory bevels on their skis should be?  I've never gone looking, but I don't recall ever seeing that info anywhere??


----------



## roark (Jan 26, 2010)

Factory spec bevel may not always be what you like best. General hand maintenance with the (extremely) occasional base grind is my preferred maintance routine. I notice dull edges a heck of a lot more than ptex welds while skiing...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2010)

Aren't most skis 89 on Base, 88 on Sidewalls?  I think that's fairly Standard outside of Atomics, which I believe go 87 on Sidewalls.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 26, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'm curious where one finds out what the factory bevels on their skis should be?  I've never gone looking, but I don't recall ever seeing that info anywhere??



Remind me...what is the usual bevel?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 26, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Aren't most skis 89 on Base, 88 on Sidewalls?  I think that's fairly Standard outside of Atomics, which I believe go 87 on Sidewalls.



SUGGESTED SKI BEVEL RECOMMENDATIONS - Alpine & Telemark 
Skier ,                               Base Bevel ,          Side Bevel
Novice/Intermediate,          1 degree,              1 degree
Advanced All-Mountain,           1,                            2
Expert All-Mountain,              3/4 - 1,                    2 - 3 
Slalom Racer,                        0 - 1/2 ,                   3 - 4
GS Racer,                             1/2 - 3/4,                  2 - 3
SG & DH Racer,                       1,                          2 - 3


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 26, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> SUGGESTED SKI BEVEL RECOMMENDATIONS - Alpine & Telemark
> Skier ,                               Base Bevel ,          Side Bevel
> Novice/Intermediate,          1 degree,              1 degree
> Advanced All-Mountain,           1,                            2
> ...



Interesting...I just sharpened my Heads to 2 degree side bevel and they sucked....but then again it is time for a new file.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 26, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> SUGGESTED SKI BEVEL RECOMMENDATIONS - Alpine & Telemark
> Skier ,                               Base Bevel ,          Side Bevel
> Novice/Intermediate,          1 degree,              1 degree
> Advanced All-Mountain,           1,                            2
> ...


Bumps, 2, 0

I go with 1.5, .5 for my bump skis, personally. Ice coast bump skis. Not sure I notice it, but that's the theory.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 26, 2010)

roark said:


> Factory spec bevel may not always be what you like best. General hand maintenance with the (extremely) occasional base grind is my preferred maintance routine. I notice dull edges a heck of a lot more than ptex welds while skiing...



Great minds think alike.

Base grinds are done 1x a season, preferably before summer storage. Other than that, hand tunes only.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 27, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Depends on the demos.  When we had our demo day at Jiminey, my Atomic rep came in the shop the night before, and hand tuned all of his skis for the demo.  He is a very good tuner, and the skis were very nice.  He always did his by hand, because if he stayed on top of them, they never got bad, and it was much cheaper.
> If the rep gets them machine tuned, then it all depends on the place that tunes them.



+1 it's all about how and how often the rep does them.


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'm curious where one finds out what the factory bevels on their skis should be?  I've never gone looking, but I don't recall ever seeing that info anywhere??


Togner has them all listed in their catalog.   I think online too.


Read this
http://tognar.com/bevel_edge_tips_file_bevel_ski_snowboard.html


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2010)

Edd said:


> I demoed some skis last year than had impressive edge grip considering the conditions.  I ended up buying a set of them and I've felt the grip has never been as impressive as that day.
> 
> Is there anything to this or is it all in my head?



Your mileage will vary greatly.

I would  think the demo guy wants to sell more skis, he has a vested interest in ensuring you have a good tune.

Aftermarket tuneups are a crapshoot, IMO.  For the most part, they just want your money.   Depends who is doing the tuning, and whether it's being done by hand or machine.   Finding someone who is really good is as hard as finding a good instructor (other thread.)   Ask someone on ski patrol for a reference.


----------



## Edd (Jan 28, 2010)

I was at a ski shop in NH yesterday and bought a tuning multi-tool.  I asked the tuning guys if they typically tune to factory specs and they said no.  They pretty much do the same tune regardless of brand.  They also couldn't tell me much about the tool I was buying.

Today I stopped at Fire on the Mountain in Dover, NH and dropped off 2 sets of skis for a tune.  I told them the factory specs on both skis and they said no problem.  One of the tuning guys also spent 15 minutes showing me how to use the tool I bought at another ski shop on a 3rd set of skis I brought with me.  I bought a couple of diamond stones from them.  It was a very positive experience in terms of customer service.  I'm also very eager to ride those skis next week since I suspect it'll be the first time they've been tuned to factory specs.

Now I'm armed with the multi-tool. diamond stones, and the gummi stone.  Hopefully I won't do too much damage.  I've learned alot in the last couple of days.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 28, 2010)

Tognar.com has manuf recommend bevels

my skis:
Atomic Metrons 3:1
Atomic Sugar Daddies 1:1
Lines  1:1
Rossi Telemarks 2:1


----------

